# 5ft tall women, how wide are your handlebars?



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

We bought my 10 year old a used XS Giant with after market very wide bars 30".  We don't know how small to cut them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I suggest moving the grips and controls inward without cutting to find the position because you can't glue it back on. My friends 10 year old son probably has wider than 30" on his bike. Looks too wide, but he rides quite well.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It's not height but shoulder width that determines bar width. Do you know what a good handlebar fit looks like?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

nope, arm span, as it's the limiting factor when riding tight corners

But handlebar width is also dependent on handlebar height relative to ground and personal preferences


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

My 5' wife prefers 630 mm handlebar for XC riding, though 650 mm fits her fine, also. Wider handlebar can be paired with shorter stem, and vice versa, for proper fit.
As a side note: your daughter will grow very fast at this age.


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

5'3" here running ~740mm for trail. That's roughly pushup width for me. Ditto to Travis Bickle's comment about moving the grips and controls inboard if you have lock-on grips and fine-tuning the fit on the trail before cutting the bars.


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

GF's 4'10

- Funn 710mm flat bar with 9 degree sweep


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

760mm here, I'm 5'2. I feel like they could be 740 and still be fine... thinking about cutting 10mm off each end. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm 5'1" and am running 740 bars with a 35mm stem. I could probably get away with trimming them to 730 - based on my hand placement. But I have small hands so there is room on the grips for me to be towards the inside without cutting them right now.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I suggest moving the grips and controls inward without cutting to find the position because you can't glue it back on.


This is what I'd suggest. Just keep playing around until she's stoked.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

ryetoast said:


> 5'3" here running ~740mm for trail. That's roughly pushup width for me. Ditto to Travis Bickle's comment about moving the grips and controls inboard if you have lock-on grips and fine-tuning the fit on the trail before cutting the bars.


Yep same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Wife is 5'1" and used to run 685's... then she rode a friend's bike and came back asking for wider bars.

She's at ~740 right now (with a 55mm stem). Looking at her while riding, they seem a touch wide, but she says its comfortable. She choked up on her grips (hands towards the inside edge of the grip) on her 685 bars as well, so I think that's just how she prefers to ride. (I, on the other hand, tend to push my hands to the extreme edge of the bars... so just preference there I guess)


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

ryetoast said:


> 5'3" here running ~740mm for trail. That's roughly pushup width for me. Ditto to Travis Bickle's comment about moving the grips and controls inboard if you have lock-on grips and fine-tuning the fit on the trail before cutting the bars.


Daughter is 5-2 and runs 740 bars as well...


----------

